# TN Visa + Canadian + Establishing a company



## PeterBr (Apr 2, 2012)

A few years back I (a canadian) was hired by an american company to work in the states. At the time, I did this through a TN visa under my engineer designation. Today, I'm looking to move to the states permanently to establish and build a company. I have family in the states that are willing to hire me under the TN visa under a company that they will create for this purpose. Once hired, I will become a partner of this company. My intention, is, after all, to build a business/create jobs/etc in the US. So my questions are to those experienced with TN visas or Canadians working/living in the US:


is there a minimum period of time that a company has to have been operating in order to hire Canadians under the NAFTA (TN) visa?
can the hired Canadians be on the corporation record as majority share holders/starters of such a company, or is this a conflict?
does it help that I have my social security card (that I got the first time while working in the states)?
how would I go about getting permanent citizenship in the US through such a route? Or other routes similar and legal?


Thanks guys. We're thinking California, but not sure yet. Definitely West coast where most of our family is.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Visas for Mexican and Canadian NAFTA Professional Workers

How to Get a TN Visa to Work in the United States: 8 steps


----------



## PeterBr (Apr 2, 2012)

*I know*

@Davis1: Thanks for the links, but I already know about obtaining TN visas. That's not the issue here. I just wanted someone with more knowledge about the questions I posted.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

A few years back I (a canadian) was hired by an american company to work in the states. At the time, I did this through a TN visa under my engineer designation. Today, I'm looking to move to the states permanently to establish and build a company. I have family in the states that are willing to hire me under the TN visa under a company that they will create for this purpose. Once hired, I will become a partner of this company. My intention, is, after all, to build a business/create jobs/etc in the US. So my questions are to those experienced with TN visas or Canadians working/living in the US:


[*]is there a minimum period of time that a company has to have been operating in order to hire Canadians under the NAFTA (TN) visa?
@@@not to the best of my knowledge

[*]can the hired Canadians be on the corporation record as majority share holders/starters of such a company, or is this a conflict?
@@@you answered your own question:>)

[*]does it help that I have my social security card (that I got the first time while working in the states)?
@@@no

[*]how would I go about getting permanent citizenship in the US through such a route? Or other routes similar and legal?
@@@your employer can sponsor you but given your rather creative approach is bound to raise red flags - good luck and a very very good attorney


Thanks guys. We're thinking California, but not sure yet. Definitely West coast where most of our family is.


----------

